
VW's first mass-market EV suffers delay thanks to software struggles - edward
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/11/21288572/volkswagen-id3-ev-delay-software-vw-herbert-diess
======
clouddrover
Deliveries of the ID.3 will start in the next month or so. The ID.4 is coming
soon as well:

[https://www.volkswagen-newsroom.com/en/stories/following-
thr...](https://www.volkswagen-newsroom.com/en/stories/following-three-comes-
four-series-production-of-the-id4-begins-in-zwickau-6298)

Volkswagen will be pumping out electric cars year after year from now on,
which is as you'd expect. They're a car company. They're good at making cars.

